# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  šis Forums

## Elektrons

Eh, Supperīga vieta   ::

----------


## marizo

Šodien baigās izmaiņas notikušas! Forumu nemaz pazīt vairs nevar!   ::  
Bet viss kļuvis daudz pārskatāmāks, vieglāk orientēties!   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Ieviesu nelielu kārtību, tagad vairs visas tēmas nav vienā putrā  ::

----------

